
Ask HN: How to build web apps that deploy user environments? - dizzydiz
Think apps along the lines of web flow, squarespace etc. Whereby when a new user joins they have an environment to develop in and direct a custom URL to if needed.<p>I&#x27;m agnostic about whether they&#x27;ll be on shared resources or single servers, but was wondering if there&#x27;s any frameworks&#x2F;systems that will help with this type of architecture? Even reading materials on how to get started? I confess I&#x27;m not even sure which terms to Google...<p>I&#x27;m willing to swallow cost if there&#x27;s a SaaS that makes it easy, for example.
======
techthumb
Agones

> An open source, batteries-included, multiplayer dedicated game server
> scaling and orchestration platform that can run anywhere Kubernetes can run.

It is specific to setting up game servers. However a lot of the concepts are
likely to be applicable to setting up a new environment per customer/user etc.

[https://agones.dev/](https://agones.dev/)

